# refugees from Portugal arriving at Spanish campsites today



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

They came blinking into the sun.
Refugees from Portuguese campsites have started to arrive after several weeks of storms and heavy rain,they parked up and walked down the beach barely able to contain the joy in their hearts at the sight of the sun for the first time in weeks.
I came out from under my sunshade and extended a sunburnt hand in greeting;the newly arrived ( barely able to hold back the tears) muttered something about"rain,rain,storms,floods" .
Someone passed her a cold glass of wine .


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Portugal in the winter is no joke been there done that,rain rain and more rain, like it or loathe it Skeggiedorm is the place for sun in winter.Plus beer at 1Euro a pint big brandy and coke 1Euro, coffee brandy and cake 1.20 need i go on.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

We've been back a couple of weeks but still hanker after a Carajillo (think I've got the spelling nearly right) , mix of espresso and Brandy which cost €1.50 in Conil De La Frontera in the Costa de la Luz. He even served the Brandy separately in a little metal "teapot" and set light to it. Bliss!!

Ah well, till next time.

Gary.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We stayed in Spain this time as we got fed up with the Portuguese weather, on arriving at the Spanish border we had rain in the night then for two months no rain what so ever then on the morning we set off to return home we had a small shower. Its Spain for us again in December, mind you its more expensive than Portugal!
I should say we know we were lucky as when in Almeria we saw the evidence of the flooding they had previously had there.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Strange, we have M/H acquaintances, who have just returned from 2 months in the Albufeira area, and they say they had v good weather for January. A sunny 12 deg to 16 deg, and just a little less sun for February. They say sunny days and cold nights. Maybe they are bulling it up, or been lucky:!:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a topic which often crops up when chatting with friends of ours. Some say the winter is dry in Portugal, we prefer Spain. Here are the long term average figures for Albuferia and for Mazarron. Make you own minds up. We prefer Spain for obvious reasons. The Algarve has an Atlantic climate while the south east of Spain has a Med climate.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how comforting Andy! Since we left you on Sunday we've had lots of sun, now at Fortuna....


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

we got home a week ago 1Degree here 21 in Benidorm came too early methinks.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Grath said:


> Strange, we have M/H acquaintances, who have just returned from 2 months in the Albufeira area, and they say they had v good weather for January. Maybe they are bulling it up, or been lucky:!:


This is our third year in Portugal over the winter. This year it was very dry in December, January and February. March has not been so good but to be fair it has rained over Iberia as a whole.
Last year was generally dry also.

Temperatures are very much the same as Spain.

My preference, even if it does get a bit more wet stuff would still be for Portugal.

JohnW


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I like Portugal, the people I find are extremely friendly (more than Spain), it is cheaper and there are less British . I find that most of the rain in the Algarve falls at night.

Only downside is the largely free Spainish motorway network.

Dick


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*waiting*

Yes i agree Glandwr , i much prefer the Portuguese country,people,food and landscape. and as soon as it warms up were off

sue and andrew


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*sunshine in Portugal at last*

just checked the weather again and it looks as if the weather is finally on the mend in Portugal....so were off..packing up in Almeria on Monday


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We enjoy Spain, especially inland, but we prefer Portugal. They have had an unusually wet winter this time, but so did most of Europe.

In most of February and March, Portugal was consistently the warmest place in Europe.


----------

